# How often should have my blood checked?



## DavidF (Mar 7, 2012)

I have just started my medication (3 months ago), and don't know how often I should get my blood checked to see if the medication is working?

I personally don't feel different, although I don't think my symptoms have improved as dramatic as I hoped, for example I still feel stressed and worry a lot (during the night), and I'm always been very active, but find myself running out of energy, if I haven't eaten at my regular times, can't stay awake watching TV at night, and can feel sick, when I'm tired or overtired, when I can't sleep and end up solving the world problems during the middle of the night.

I don't know if my medication is working, or it just takes a long time to take effect?

Thanks

David


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

DavidF, welcome!

A general rule is to have your labs done 6 weeks after starting the meds, and 6 weeks after any change in dosage...generally until you get to the right level. Then you don't need the bloodwork so often.

While it takes 6 weeks or so for a new dose to get established in your system, it often takes much longer than that to feel the benefits mentally and/or physically. Sometimes that can take a few months or several months, often depending on how bad your symptoms were to begin with. And if you have Hashi's or Graves, it will likely take longer than normal to feel the benefits/effects of the meds.


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree. After my thyroid was removed, I went for blood work every 6 weeks. Now, Im goin every 8 weeks. My meds are still not adjusted and its a pain to go for the blood work so much.
Hopefully, U will see results before too long and feel better


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

DavidF said:


> I have just started my medication (3 months ago), and don't know how often I should get my blood checked to see if the medication is working?
> 
> I personally don't feel different, although I don't think my symptoms have improved as dramatic as I hoped, for example I still feel stressed and worry a lot (during the night), and I'm always been very active, but find myself running out of energy, if I haven't eaten at my regular times, can't stay awake watching TV at night, and can feel sick, when I'm tired or overtired, when I can't sleep and end up solving the world problems during the middle of the night.
> 
> ...


Hi David and Welcome!










So, what is the name of your thyroxine replacement and how much have you started on.

Most of us find that the best protocul is to get labs every 8 weeks for titration purposes until the patient feels well. Increases in your thyroxine replacement is to be made in small increments.

The benefit to that is it gives the body time to adjust and also to be sure you do not surpass the euthryoid state which is what you are shooting for. That is when you feel perfectly well; no ifs ands or buts.


----------

